# Boots' new grinder



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I know it is off thread but MrBoots2U what grinder and brew method are you know defaulting to....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nod said:


> I know it is off thread but MrBoots2U what grinder and brew method are you know defaulting to....


Chemex and aeropress - playing with the hausgrind and the newly arrived handgrind.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Excellent stuff... I'm sure in your hands it will be some devious coffee.. the handground looks like a nice product...


----------

